# 1/2 sliding dovetail wall mounted box shelves



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I made a set of 6 of these for a client who absolutely loves them and decided to build another pair to list on etsy. They are getting great feedback and generating custom orders which is what I had hoped for. 

These are made from walnut and cherry and are 26 7/16" wide x 5 3/4" deep x 9 1/2" tall on the outside. Inside dimensions are 24 7/8" wide x 5 3/4" deep x 7 15/16" tall.

These things are a royal PITA to make but really worth the effort when they come out right. This is also the only cut I make on my little bosch router table. To make things a little more complicated, I also stagger the joints directionally. I can make them as drop-in's if I wanted to but that is so much easier and doesn't frustrate me as much .

So, if there are any inconsistencies in the thickness - by 1/32" or even 1/64" it can really screw up the joint causing nasty gaps. Adjusting the fence and bit height will leave little ledges which have to be cut out. If the material has even the slightest bow or cup causing the piece to not lay precisely flat, same problem. So you have to be really careful and get a good study on the material before you commit to cut. 

Anyways, I love these, they come out beautifully. And, yeah, I love mid century studio furniture - American stuff. Not a fan of Danish mid century.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Love the simplicity of these.


----------



## Mississippi (Mar 23, 2012)

Very cool design, and great work


----------



## NYKen (Aug 24, 2012)

Clean and simple, i likem as well. I hope ya sell a **** ton of these.

Ken


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

NYKen said:


> Clean and simple, i likem as well. I hope ya sell a **** ton of these.
> 
> Ken


I like everything I make to be that - clean and simple, elegant and functional. It's a challenge to come up with designs which wind up getting stripped down and simplified - what not to do. 

Seems that this type of dimension is like a golden proportion for these in 3/4" thickiness. 

I'm not selling a #### ton of them, at least not yet but I do fill orders for at least 6-8 per month. I actually just increased the price on them and that hasn't stopped the orders. 

Pricing is such a hard thing to contend with. It places a value on what you do and makes you deal with any insecurities one has about their work.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Those are very cool. Great job.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Those dove tails are just simply SEXY!!!!!!!!!!!
Fanstastic work. I love it.
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

